# power point لمسجد .... يستحق المشاهدة



## أنا معماري (6 مايو 2009)

power point
لمسجد .... يستحق المشاهدة , التعليق
هو مصمم للعرض علي شاشات كبيرة....
في مكان الصلاة والأحتفال بالعيد...


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (6 مايو 2009)

----- بارك الله فيك -----


----------



## eng: issa (6 مايو 2009)

*----- بارك الله فيك -----*​


----------



## وحش العمارة (6 مايو 2009)

ماشالله روعة على روعة سلمت يداك


----------



## معمارى ناجح (7 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ومشكووووووووور


----------



## أنا معماري قديم (8 مايو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك ومشكووووووووور*​


----------



## وحش العمارة (12 مايو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك ومشكووووووووور*​


----------



## سعدالعراقي (12 مايو 2009)

شكرا لك على هذه المشاركه


----------



## أنا معماري (13 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خير

للأخوه سعدالعراقي و أنا معماري و معمارى ناجح
ومرحبا بكم و بمشاركتكم 

وللأخوه القدماء الأعزاء وحش العمارة , eng: issa , arc_sherif_81


----------



## mohamed2009 (14 مايو 2009)

حياكم الله على الفائدة الكبيرة


----------



## علي الجزائري (14 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خير ماشالله روعة


----------



## rahel (14 مايو 2009)

شكرا ليك جاري التحميل


----------



## ARCHITECSALAF (15 مايو 2009)

شكرا ليك جاري التحميل


----------



## أنا معماري (16 مايو 2009)

> *حياكم الله على الفائدة الكبيرة*​


 


> *جزاكم الله خير ماشالله روعة*​





> *شكرا ليك جاري التحميل*​


 
شكرا للأخوه لمشاركتكم الطيبة

mohamed2009 و علي الجزائري و rahel و ARCHITECSALAF

مرحبا .... لأي حد عنده أي سؤال , أستفسار عن عمل ملف ال power point


----------



## حسيبة الياس (20 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك بكل خير ونرجوا ان تضيف طريقة عمل التصاميم ب powerpoint


----------



## Tafraout salim (20 مايو 2009)

----- بارك الله فيك -----


----------



## أنا معماري (28 مايو 2009)

*شكرا لأخي Tafraout salim و حسيبة الياس لمشاركتكم الطيبة*


----------



## وديع الركاب (30 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ورحم الله والديك


----------



## alaa_1986 (2 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك .. شكرا


----------



## حسام عبدالله (2 يونيو 2009)

اخي العزيز
الملف لم يفتح معي لا اعلم ما هي المشكلة


----------



## أنا معماري (3 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لوديع الركاب و alaa_1986 لمشاركتكم الطيبة

أخي حسام عبدالله


> الملف لم يفتح معي لا اعلم ما هي المشكلة


 
لفتح الملف أنت محتاج rar لفك الملف و برنامج POWER POINT بالجهاز


----------



## اس يو اس (3 يونيو 2009)

_شكرا والفائدة وصلت وان شاء الله نستفيد اكثرواكثر_​


----------



## حسام عبدالله (4 يونيو 2009)

اخي محمد
يوجد لدى برنامج البوربوينت وكذلك برنامج الضغط ولكن الملف لا يتم تحميلة بطريقة سليمة 
لذا ارجو منك ادراجة مرة اخرى ان امكن


----------



## أسمهان قنديل (4 يونيو 2009)

رائع فعلا جزاك الله خيرا


​


----------



## وبل الحياء (11 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك 

وإذا فيه امكانية تبعثلي مخطط المئذنة ولك من الله جزيل الثواب .


----------



## أنا معماري (11 يونيو 2009)

شكرا اس يو اس و لأسمهان قنديل لمشاركتكم الطيبة 




> يوجد لدى برنامج البوربوينت وكذلك برنامج الضغط ولكن الملف لا يتم تحميلة بطريقة سليمة
> لذا ارجو منك ادراجة مرة اخرى ان امكن


أخي حسام عبدالله
رابط أخر للملف
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t129094.html​ 






> *بارك الله فيك *​
> *وإذا فيه امكانية تبعثلي مخطط المئذنة ولك من الله جزيل الثواب .*​


 

الأخت وبل الحياء
هل السؤال عن ملف 2d أم 3d​


----------



## لمسا (12 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا جزيل :14::14::14::14::14::14::14:مشكورررررررررررررر*​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 يونيو 2009)

شكرا للأخت لمسا علي المشاركة


----------



## طالبة العفو (16 يونيو 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

جاري التحمييييل:33::3::33:
جوزيت خيرا كثيرااا:12:


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا للأخت طالبة العفوعلي المشاركة*​


----------



## jana (26 أغسطس 2009)

شكراا..جزاك الله خيرا..


----------



## حنان الفخرانى (27 أغسطس 2009)

ما اروع بساطة وجمال المسجد 
شكرا


----------



## حنان الفخرانى (27 أغسطس 2009)

يا باشمهندس هل هذا هو المسجد الذى كنت تريد تصميمه بدون اعمدة داخلية وكنت تسال عن كيفية ذلك
اذا كان هو بالفعل فما هو نوع التصميم الذى نفذ


----------



## م/محمد يحيى حطروم (27 أغسطس 2009)

مسجد رائع مخطط بشكل جميل
لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لردودكم الطيبة jana , م/محمد يحيى حطروم

وشكرا خاص للأخت المهندسة حنان الفخرانى , التي شاركت من قبل في أفكار أنشائية لحمل فراغ المسجد بدون
أعمدة داخلية
والمشروع مازال في الفكرة التصميمة المعمارية الأبتدائية و الجمعية المسئولة أجلت المشروع لشراء أرض أخري
حتفيد الجالية في أشياء أخري.


----------



## سليمان_20 (27 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا المحجهود الرائع


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لك أخي سليمان_20


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 أبريل 2010)

رائع جداً - مشكور وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## روعه (19 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أبريل 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> رائع جداً - مشكور وجزاك الله خيراً


 
مشكور علي مشاركتك و أسعدني أعجابك بفكرة المشروع


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أبريل 2010)

روعه قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااااا


 
مشكورة علي المشاركة


----------



## جوجة دانية (1 يونيو 2010)

thanks a lot for every body


----------



## جوجة دانية (1 يونيو 2010)

wonderful and nice presentation


----------



## رسول الفهد (2 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أنا معماري (4 يونيو 2010)

جوجة دانية قال:


> wonderful and nice presentation


 
شكرا لأعجابك بالأنيماشن و تشجيعك

وهو سهل التعلم بال powerpoint وأنا علي أستعداد للأجابة علي أي سؤال
فهو عبارة عن تجميع بعض الصور و الرسومات ويقوم البرنامج بالربط بينهم بأسلوبك
مع أظهار الكتابات وخلفية الصوت


----------



## أنا معماري (4 يونيو 2010)

رسول الفهد قال:


> مشكوووووووور وبارك الله فيك


 
وفيك بارك الله أخي الكريم


----------



## asmenta (4 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لك اخي


----------



## أنا معماري (4 يونيو 2010)

asmenta قال:


> شكرا لك اخي


 
ومشكوور مشاركتك


----------



## ramzy1974 (4 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
مشروع رائع


----------



## odwan (4 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يونيو 2010)

ramzy1974 قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> مشروع رائع


 
مشكور أخي علي تشجيعك الكريم


----------



## cad for all (5 يونيو 2010)

بصراحة الاظهار المعماري ردئ للغايه انا اسف بس انتا حاطط المسجد للأستفادة من الاراء موش علشان اخدعك المسجد محتاج بعض التفاصيل ليكون اكثر جمالا وارجو الاهتمام بالاظهار قليلا ولكن مجهود جيد وياريت تعمل افضل من كدا انا موش قصدي غير اني انتقدك لكن نقد بناء وربنا يوفقك


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لكي أخي الكريم cad for all علي النقد البناء


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (7 يونيو 2010)

عمل جميل........مشكور..


----------



## أنا معماري (8 يونيو 2010)

رشيد يعقوب قال:


> عمل جميل........مشكور..


 
مشكور لردك الطيب وتشجيعك


----------



## أنا معماري (8 يونيو 2010)

cad for all قال:


> بصراحة الاظهار المعماري ردئ للغايه انا اسف بس انتا حاطط المسجد للأستفادة من الاراء موش علشان اخدعك المسجد محتاج بعض التفاصيل ليكون اكثر جمالا وارجو الاهتمام بالاظهار قليلا ولكن مجهود جيد وياريت تعمل افضل من كدا انا موش قصدي غير اني انتقدك لكن نقد بناء وربنا يوفقك


 
ياريت للأستفادة يتم شرحك للتفاصيل 
والأفضل نسخ المنظور بجهازك وعمل أسكتش للتفاصيل التي قصدتها حتي يتم الأستفادة للجميع
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## cad for all (9 يونيو 2010)

والله يا اخي انا حاليا مشغول جدا في مشروع كبير بس انشاء الله اول لما اخلص هوضحلك انا عاوز ايه وهحاول اعمل الي انتا بتقول عليه


----------



## cad for all (9 يونيو 2010)

يا ريت تبعتلي فايل الماكس او الاتوكاد ال 3 دي وان شاء الله في اقرب وقت هخلصه


----------



## أنا معماري (12 يونيو 2010)

cad for all قال:


> يا ريت تبعتلي فايل الماكس او الاتوكاد ال 3 دي وان شاء الله في اقرب وقت هخلصه


 
أخي الكريم ,ممكن أميلك حتي أرسل لك الملف لأن الملف مضغوط ب rar 
وحجمة 3 m
مشكور


----------



## cad for all (12 يونيو 2010)

[email protected]


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يونيو 2010)

أخي الكريم أرسلت لك ملف 3d وفي أنتظار ملاحظاتك
مع العلم أنهم يميلون للبساطة في التفاصيل 
مع خالص الشكر


----------



## ma2a (14 يونيو 2010)

جميل جدآ
ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## cad for all (14 يونيو 2010)

انشاء الله اعمل الي فيه الخير معلش انا اليومين دول مشغول اوي بس اوعدك اني هحاول اعمل حاجه كويسه


----------



## tawfikalkour (14 يونيو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## أنا معماري (15 يونيو 2010)

ma2a قال:


> جميل جدآ ربنا يبارك فيك





tawfikalkour قال:


> مشكور


 
مشكورين لردكم الكريم


----------



## تاج السر عمر (16 يونيو 2010)

تشكر علي ما قدمته


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يونيو 2010)

تاج السر عمر قال:


> تشكر علي ما قدمته


 
بارك الله فيك ........ وسعيد بتشجيعك الكريم


----------



## حسن طاهر (21 سبتمبر 2010)

الرجاء 
كيف استطيع تسجيل اسمي
حسن طاهر


----------



## راند7 (21 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك 
التصميم أعجبتنى بساطته ممكن محتاج ألوان زيادة وبعض التفاصيل البسيطة 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أنا معماري (22 سبتمبر 2010)

راند7 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله فيك
> التصميم أعجبتنى بساطته ممكن محتاج ألوان زيادة وبعض التفاصيل البسيطة
> وجزاك الله خيرا


 
مشكورة لمشاركتك ....وسعيد أن التصكيك أعجبك...........التصميم علي شكل هلال من الخارج و من الداخل
والأضاءة الطبيعية تدخل من خلال الهلال بالسقف الي الداخل صباحا......ويوجد أضاءة صناعية مخفية علي شكل الهلال ليلا

ممكن محتاج ألوان زيادة......ده بالنسبة لدرجة اللون الموجودة ولا ادخال ألوان أخري

وبعض التفاصيل البسيطة ....ياريت تشرحي أكثر


----------



## أنا معماري (22 سبتمبر 2010)

حسن طاهر قال:


> الرجاء
> كيف استطيع تسجيل اسمي
> حسن طاهر


 
أخي حسن طاهر ...عفوا.. لقد تم قفل باب الأشتراك للمجموعة الحالية


----------



## خديجة صالح (22 سبتمبر 2010)

ذكرتني أخي بمشروع تخرجي، بارك الله فيك على العرض الجيد

إلا أنني عندي ملاحظة على شكل قاعة الصلاة

إذ أن من ثوابت شكل قاعة الصلاة هو الشكل المستطيل المتعامد مع القبلة طوليا ( من نتائج بحث تخرجي) و لم يخرج الشكل على هذه القاعدة إلا نادرا، و أذكر على سبيل المثال مسجد فوتا جالون، حيث أن الأولوية أعطيت للعوامل المناخية( المنطقة الاستوائية) الغزيرة الأمطار فجاء التصميم على شكل مخروط بقاعدة دائرية.


----------



## راند7 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أخي محمد ممكن تحافظ علي نفس اللون ولكن يصبح مائل لطوبي أكثر وأستعمال بعض الألوان الفاتحة التي تتماشى مع اللون الطوبي وذلك في نظري والمنطقة المصمم فيه المشروع 
والتفاصيل أقصد بعض النقوش البسيطة من نفس اللون بحيث تعطي بعض التنوع من خلال الظل
ممكن اذ عملت أي تغيير تعرضه علينا أن مستعدة لأن أعطي رأيي
أنشاءيكون رأيي فيه فائدة
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فاطمة معماري (22 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك جميل مشروئع متكامل


----------



## khabdo (23 سبتمبر 2010)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششش 
ككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك 
ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو 
ررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## أنا معماري (23 سبتمبر 2010)

خديجة صالح قال:


> ذكرتني أخي بمشروع تخرجي، بارك الله فيك على العرض الجيد
> 
> إلا أنني عندي ملاحظة على شكل قاعة الصلاة
> 
> إذ أن من ثوابت شكل قاعة الصلاة هو الشكل المستطيل المتعامد مع القبلة طوليا ( من نتائج بحث تخرجي) و لم يخرج الشكل على هذه القاعدة إلا نادرا، و أذكر على سبيل المثال مسجد فوتا جالون، حيث أن الأولوية أعطيت للعوامل المناخية( المنطقة الاستوائية) الغزيرة الأمطار فجاء التصميم على شكل مخروط بقاعدة دائرية.


 
مشكورة علي مشاركتك و تعليقك علي المشروع
بالنسبة للشكل الدائري للمسجد ....فيوجد مساجد كثيرة وقد رأيت منها أيضا...وهي مريحة بل تعطي شعور بأحتضان المصللين ....بأنسيابيه الشكل...كما أعتقد أن الصوت بها يكون مركز أكثر من الشكل المستطيل

أما بالنسبة للتغطية فهي رمز .....وليست مؤثرة علي المحتوي الداخلي ...ألا من حيث شكل السقف وطريقة الأضاءة


----------



## أنا معماري (23 سبتمبر 2010)

راند7 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أخي محمد ممكن تحافظ علي نفس اللون ولكن يصبح مائل لطوبي أكثر وأستعمال بعض الألوان الفاتحة التي تتماشى مع اللون الطوبي وذلك في نظري والمنطقة المصمم فيه المشروع
> والتفاصيل أقصد بعض النقوش البسيطة من نفس اللون بحيث تعطي بعض التنوع من خلال الظل
> ممكن اذ عملت أي تغيير تعرضه علينا أن مستعدة لأن أعطي رأيي
> ...


 
مشكورة علي ردك بالموضوع
ويعجبني طريقة الرد بالتفاصيل ومعايشة الفكرة.......معك حق بالنسبة للنقوش وحتركها لمرحلة بعد الموافقة النهائية علي المشروع.....لأن الميزانية محدودة في المرحلة الحالية.....

أما بالنسبة للألوان فرأيت مباني حضارية تتميز بلون واحد فقط مثل فنادق سميراميس و ماريوت علي النيل بالقاهرة.....ممكن معاكي حق في درجة اللون


----------



## أنا معماري (23 سبتمبر 2010)

فاطمة معماري قال:


> بارك الله فيك جميل مشروئع متكامل


 
مشكورة أختنا فاطمة معماري ...



khabdo قال:


> مشششششششششششششششششششششششش
> ككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك
> ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
> ررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


 
مشكور أخي khabdo علي المشاركة....


----------



## abrsh (23 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا وتسلم يا رائع


----------



## رائدة المستقبل (23 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ...وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## أنا معماري (24 سبتمبر 2010)

abrsh قال:


> شكرا وتسلم يا رائع


 
مشكور علي مشاركتك abrsh




رائدة المستقبل قال:


> بارك الله فيك ...وجزاك الله كل الخير


 
جزاك الله خير للمشاركة رائدة المستقبل


----------



## احمد_سلوم (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك ومشكووووووووور*​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 سبتمبر 2010)

احمد_سلوم قال:


> *بارك الله فيك ومشكووووووووور*​


 
جزاك الله خير أخي أحمد


----------



## جدعه44 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

لك كل التحيه


----------



## أنا معماري (24 سبتمبر 2010)

جدعه44 قال:


> لك كل التحيه


 
جزاك الله خير أختنا جدعه44


----------



## arch_hamada (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*اللهم اكفنى بحلالك عن حرامك واغنني بفضلك عن من سواك*


*اللهم انى اعوذ بك من الهم والحزن والعجز والكسل *


*والبخل والجبن وضلع الدين وغلبة الرجال*​


----------



## satcon (4 أكتوبر 2010)

جاري التحميل 
ومشكور


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أكتوبر 2010)

أخي satcon , arch_hamada 

كمشكورين علي المشاركة


----------



## malika ghrib (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك ومشكووووووووور*


----------



## جوجة دانية (19 أكتوبر 2010)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## أنا معماري (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*malika ghrib , جوجة دانية* 
*مشكورين علي شاركتكم الطيبة*​


----------



## BUILDING (21 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخوي ...


----------



## القمر الهندسي (21 أكتوبر 2010)

ميرسي على الموضوع ....................


----------



## مهندس فادي قيصر (21 أكتوبر 2010)

عاشت ايديك, وبارك الله بجهودك وانشاء الله للمزيد


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورين وأسعدتني بمشاركتكم الطيبة


----------



## nawrasrad (22 أكتوبر 2010)

سلمت يداك


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أكتوبر 2010)

nawrasrad قال:


> سلمت يداك


 
مشكور علي ردك الطيب


----------



## عاشق السهر (15 ديسمبر 2010)

يعطيكم الف عافيه على الملف


----------



## arch_hamada (15 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وذادك الله بسطة فى العلم


----------



## خضر سالم (15 ديسمبر 2010)

مشاركة رائعة


----------



## أنا معماري (15 ديسمبر 2010)

عاشق السهر قال:


> يعطيكم الف عافيه على الملف


 


arch_hamada قال:


> بارك الله فيك وذادك الله بسطة فى العلم


 


خضر سالم قال:


> مشاركة رائعة


 

مشكورين علي ردودكم الطيبة


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (10 يناير 2011)

_*جزاكم الله كل خير .*_


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يناير 2011)

ايمن عبد الفتاح قال:


> _*جزاكم الله كل خير .*_


 
مشكور لمشاركتك الطيبة


----------



## parasismic (21 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## *$* م.هــدى *$* (22 أبريل 2011)

يعطيكم العافية أخواني


----------



## أنا معماري (23 أبريل 2011)

parasismic قال:


> بارك الله فيك


 


*$* م.هــدى *$* قال:


> يعطيكم العافية أخواني


 
مشكور علي مروركم الطيب


----------



## hagar (23 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## halimk (23 فبراير 2015)

جميــــــل


----------

